# Laptop cooling mod help



## McSquid (Mar 9, 2009)

Got a question.

I have a Gateway MX6448 that overheats all the time. its caused by the fact that the computer is programed (somewhere unconfigurable) to only turn the cooling fan on when temps reach very high values (70-80c) and then turn off after only ~30 seconds of cooling. My aim is to hack the fan so that it is on all the time. I don't care about noise. So im left with this:

http://www.owcrparts.com/catalog/images/Gateway MX6447 MX6448MX6453 MX6454 Heatsink 3HMA3TATA24.jpg

It has 4 wires that plug into the motherboard. red, black, white, and yellow.
In theory if I simply snip the white and yellow wires would the fan run at 100%? I figure the computer may freak out when it doesn't detect a fan RPM but right now i just wanna get this thing working. I am comfortable soldering to alternate motherboard pins if thats what it comes to. But the simplicity of just cutting the control wires appeals to me.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I seriously doubt it is programmed to function that way. Most likely, the control circuitry or the fan itself is faulty.


----------



## McSquid (Mar 9, 2009)

Ok so i discovered that if i short pins 3 and 4 the fan spins at 100%. playing around with resistors to see if i can achieve ~80% Will post if i get any results. hopefully the laptop wont mind this mod.


----------



## McSquid (Mar 9, 2009)

Resistors had no effect. So I shorted the two pins with a glob of solder and closed her up. Fan is running at 100% and the laptop is cool. Its not very loud either. The laptop doesn't seem to notice anything is different. (no fan RPM messages or anything) I guess I win =D

For anyone else who finds this thread: Short pins 3/4 on the motherboard where your fan plugs in (the red and white wires on the fan connector plug into these) to make your fan spin at 100% all the time. No more overheating!


----------

